
Linear Programming Based Bidding Strategy for AWS Spot Instances - rkes
https://academic.oup.com/bioinformatics/advance-article/doi/10.1093/bioinformatics/btx787/4708304
======
enkl
The novelty of this approach seems to be that the authors have provided both a
system that runs a resource selector of instance types (not sure that I would
call it "bidding") and a backend where one can essentially spin up a virtual
HPC cluster from their laptop and an S3 bucket. I've been a bit cynical of AWS
recently with products like Batch and newer products just introduced at
ReInvent making claims that "We will allocate you the optimal
instances/abstracted compute for your batch job" while in fact in seems as if
Amazon could stand to profit if they allocate you more expensive compute for
these types of jobs. Perhaps an open source allocation algorithm that does
this will force amazon to be more transparent on how they handle this in their
products (It is interesting that Amazon seems to be funding the academics who
wrote this article!).

